# NPD: Earthquaker Devices Palisades = AWESOME!!!!



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup, this is the most versatile and diverse OD pedal I have ever owned. If you haven't checked one out, do yourself a favor. It has all flavors of drive you could ever want. It has made the dirt channel on my 5:25 Express+ irrelevant, to me anyway. It has a host of options that I could tell you about, but I will post a link to the video that inspired me to "bite the bullet" on this one. Basically it is a TS808 Tube Screamer with every popular TS mod in one pedal. It also has 2 channels and a boost. I have tried all of the popular Ibanez TS models, unmoded anyway, and never really got along with them, but I don't have to use those settings now lol. I have been searching for a Thornleyesque tone, yet still something to kind of call my own, without having to spend thousands. I searched probably about 100+ drive pedals, and almost went in numerous other directions. I just happened to find this one in the youtube sidebar. I am not a fan of not trying before buying, well a pedal at this price point anyway, but I had to hear this for myself and there is only one way for me to do this around here LOL!!! Pony up the $$$$!!! I am using it on my clean channel, with a little bit of gain for some "grit" engage this thing and I can cover any song I need to. Anyway, check it out if you haven't it is one awesome pedal.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Good to hear! That's definitely been on my list of overdrives to try out. I have a EQD Organizer and the Ghost Echo. Love both of them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! We tried one in ottawa when I joined my band, but it just didn't do what we wanted as well as others. A very cool pedal though.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very cool indeed!!! I get that it may not be for anyone, but you can get quite a wide variety of tones out of it. I dig what it does for me, and in the studio I am guessing it will be a very valuable tool.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds very good. I'm not a fan of Andy for some reason but Burgs gives a pretty thorough demo.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That pedal does look handy, congrats!

I have a similar dirt section on the band board, O/D -> distortion -> boost.
This pedal would replace those three and probably save a bit of room to boot.

Thanks for the heads up/GAS!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I really want one...a bunch of those brighter sounds are right up my alley. For me, I can get by with 1 delay type and one chorus/flange type, but I always seem to be using 2 or 3 OD/Dists, alone, stacked, different order. I'd love to have one that could do it alone. Those voicing/bandwidth knobs are cool. A blend knob would knock it out of the park.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

sulphur said:


> That pedal does look handy, congrats!
> 
> I have a similar dirt section on the band board, O/D -> distortion -> boost.
> This pedal would replace those three and probably save a bit of room to boot.
> ...


I took all of my dirt and boost pedals off of my board. I had essentially the same setup as you, then I hooked this beaut up, and now I have WAY more room on my board. Funny how that works eh? LOL!!!! The GAS never ends.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> I really want one...a bunch of those brighter sounds are right up my alley. For me, I can get by with 1 delay type and one chorus/flange type, but I always seem to be using 2 or 3 OD/Dists, alone, stacked, different order. I'd love to have one that could do it alone. Those voicing/bandwidth knobs are cool. A blend knob would knock it out of the park.


A blend option would be awesome, but I am not going to complain as it does exactly what you said. I had like 3-4 OD/boosts on my board, and (not to toot my own horn) I was getting pretty awesome at the tap dance. Now, I have this and me feet feel a little lost.


----------

